# Stubs the Zombie PCDVD funkt. in Win7 nicht mehr!



## ghost13 (21. Januar 2011)

Stubs will einfach nicht mehr auf Win7 lauffen! Habs mit Admin rechten andere Partition versucht,nichts geht! XP SP3 war kein Prob.

Bitte um Hilfe...?


----------



## black-wizard (27. Januar 2011)

Kompatibilitätsmodus für XP schon mal versucht?


----------



## ghost13 (3. Februar 2011)

Danke
Leider geht es auch im XP Komp.modus nicht.


----------

